# Leaving



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello to whoever reads this,

I am leaving this site
Thank you to everyone who has been so supportive 
and for all the pep talks and advice from those who

have contacted me. I have made huge strides and can finally

see the light at the end of the tunnel. I feel that this site

has become a security lanket of sorts for myself

and it is time to let it go! If anyone needs info on EMDR
or just wants an update on progress email me!

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Well done that's awesome! There definitely comes a time where you need to let any ties with DP, anxiety or whatever go and just go out and live your life. I find sticking around, posting questions etc is us still analysing the problem therefore exacerbating it, so you're making a really good choice even though obviously I hate seeing faces leave! Anyways good luck!


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

shouldn't a person that can talk dp without having Dp themselves be really cured? rather then forgetting they ever had it and just move on , isnt that worst ?For me , this was a traumatic experience , tho, like a c traumatic car crash experience or etc, you should be able to talk about it in the future without having to be scared about it .


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

teddy1up said:


> shouldn't a person that can talk dp without having Dp themselves be really cured? rather then forgetting they ever had it and just move on , isnt that worst ?For me , this was a traumatic experience , tho, like a c traumatic car crash experience or etc, you should be able to talk about it in the future without having to be scared about it .


Oh yeah, of course, talking about it in general is different to analysing it. When you are recovered you are not afraid to speak about DP, but as I have learnt along the way, posting questions about it and googling can put you in a sensitised, self-conscious and high-alert state, exacerbating the problem.

It's not about forgetting, or ignoring, it's about accepting that you have it and living alongside it without giving it any undue attention. Posting on forums asking things like "Why have I got this? Is this normal?" Etc. tells your brain that there is something wrong with you and there is a reason to stay on high-alert in the presence of this problem, stay sensitised, stay DP'd.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

bye bye

LuluCalavera

good luck.


----------

